# Exterior Painting in Safety Harbor Florida



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just finished this nice little project in Safety Harbor Florida.
Integrity Roof Cleaning took care of the roof Then Integrity Finishes removed a ton of wallpaper,applied orange peel texture and repainted most of the interior.
We then finished the exterior painting. The customer was so happy we will be returning to complete the master bedroom,master bath & office.
We also picked up 2 roof cleaning projects from his neighbors!


----------

